# Improving store bought pasta sauce?



## Jerry S. (Feb 18, 2018)

Are there any quick and easy ways to spice up store-bought pasta sauce for a weekday dinner?


----------



## caseydog (Feb 18, 2018)

Why? Making sauce from good canned whole tomatoes requires no more effort than spicing up store bought sauce. Plus, you can make it and freeze it, so you have good, fresh sauce readily available whenever you want. Seriously, make some good sauce from scratch, and put meal size portions in the freezer. Then. any busy weeknight, you have good homemade sauce ready to heat and serve. 

BTW, welcome to DC. I hope you will stay with us. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi Jerry, and welcome!   You could add some chopped sautéed onions, mushrooms, bell peppers, garlic....maybe a little oregano if you like. Be careful with it though, it's strong.  Garlic and onion powder also works, if you don't have fresh. Sometimes I also add sliced black olives to a store bought sauce. 

You could also add some cooked and crumbled sweet or hot Italian sausage, or some ground beef. 

A sprinkling of grated or shredded parmesan just before serving also does wonders. Lots of possibilities!


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 18, 2018)

caseydog said:


> *Why?* Making sauce from good canned whole tomatoes requires no more effort than spicing up store bought sauce. Plus, you can make it and freeze it, so you have good, fresh sauce readily available whenever you want. Seriously, make some good sauce from scratch, and put meal size portions in the freezer. Then. any busy weeknight, you have good homemade sauce ready to heat and serve.
> 
> BTW, welcome to DC. I hope you will stay with us.
> 
> CD


 
Lots of reasons.  It's what Jerry asked for, and maybe a jar of store bought is all he has to work with at the moment. It actually does require quite a bit more time and effort to make a pasta sauce from scratch, and it's possible that Jerry doesn't have the freezer space or other resources to make and store a giant batch of homemade pasta sauce right now.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 18, 2018)

Welcome to DC!

I add a can of chopped clams with some of the juice, along with the veggies and seasonings Cheryl mentioned.  Nice also with some fennel seed and dried Italian seasoning and maybe a good shake of dried red pepper flakes.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 18, 2018)

Jerry S. said:


> Are there any quick and easy ways to spice up store-bought pasta sauce for a weekday dinner?



Store bought can certainly be modified to suit your personal taste.  I add garlic and black pepper.  Sometimes other things.  Canned clams, sausage, ground beef, peppers. spicy spices.

It should be noted that not all commercial sauces are equal.  Give the one you have a taste and decide what is missing.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 18, 2018)

- Fried up onions, garlic, mushrooms  and peppers all will make a significant difference ( any combination or just all of them).
-Some times a put a little fennel seeds ( if using the seeds, I usually heat them up a bit with olive oil before adding the sauce / or ground fennel in it ( a little goes a long way)
-A little wine also can do the trick.
-Parm cheese 
-Marinated artichoke hearts will give it an extra punch ( i like throwing in black olives along with the artichokes)
-A nice spoon full of pesto


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2018)

It depends on the jar of sauce. Many come with lots of different things already added.

Were you talking about doctoring up a basic, no frills can of tomato sauce? Or how to turn a jar of more developed sauce (garlic and basil, meat sauce, mushroom, wine and herbs, etc.) into a meal?


----------



## caseydog (Feb 19, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Lots of reasons.  It's what Jerry asked for, and maybe a jar of store bought is all he has to work with at the moment. It actually does require quite a bit more time and effort to make a pasta sauce from scratch, and it's possible that Jerry doesn't have the freezer space or other resources to make and store a giant batch of homemade pasta sauce right now.



Honestly, I've made a killer pasta sauce with a can of tomatoes, EVOO, some spices and garlic in a matter of minutes. My reply may not be a direct answer to Jerry's question, but this is a *cooking* forum, I'm just trying to say that you can cook great food from scratch without spending hours in the kitchen. 

I apologize for suggesting "cooking" on a cooking forum. 

CD


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 19, 2018)

I agree with all of the above but first I would try buying a better brand of pasta sauce! 

A couple more thoughts.

Try adding some fat:  A pat of butter, heavy cream or as others have mentioned grated cheese.

For a meatier flavor try some bouillon powder or soup base.

Add some frozen vegetables to the sauce.  Try chopped broccoli or one of the vegetable blends.


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 19, 2018)

You can also add  meat, chicken or fish to it if it is plain tomato sauce base.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 19, 2018)

We only buy jarred pasta sauce for our hurricane supplies. In that situation, improvement is not really on our minds. So, I have no suggestions.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 19, 2018)

If you are going to go through all of the trouble of adding things to pasta sauce, you may as well start with a can of diced tomatoes and start from scratch......start with onions, garlic and then add tomatoes and your dried herbs.  It will be ready in about the same amount of time  your pasta is..just as easy, fresher taste, less sodium, and you can get exactly what you want..
Canned pasta sauces are the work of the devil...


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi Jerry
  Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2018)

A quick meatless sauce can be thrown together in a half-hour.  Oil, onion, garlic, tomato and herbs.  Simmer 20 minutes and you're done.  It'll take you that long to do a worthwhile doctoring of a jar sauce and it will cost you more.  Also, you can make a larger amount and freeze future meals so it takes no time at all.


----------



## RPCookin (Feb 19, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Honestly, I've made a killer pasta sauce with a can of tomatoes, EVOO, some spices and garlic in a matter of minutes. My reply may not be a direct answer to Jerry's question, but this is a *cooking* forum, I'm just trying to say that you can cook great food from scratch without spending hours in the kitchen.
> 
> I apologize for suggesting "cooking" on a cooking forum.
> 
> CD



For one thing, your original reply came across as sounding somewhat judgmental.  I don't see anything wrong in answering the actual question as asked, _then_ maybe making other _suggestions_.  

The way you answered, it came across to me as a put down.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 19, 2018)

I have used canned pasta sauce as a pizza sauce, and also lasagna..it does allow you to skip one step in some dishes...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 19, 2018)

I think that everyone has their own opinions on "store bought pasta sauce".
Which brings to mind what Buckytom and Aunt Bea mentioned.

When we're talking about "store bought pasta sauce", what kind are we referring to?

My first thought goes to $1.00 a can of Hunt's Spaghetti Sauce

Now, that needs improving, in the ways already stated above ^^

But then there's the higher end, top-shelf stuff (have you ever noticed that Hunt's canned tomato sauce _IS_ on the bottom shelf? )


I've been buying Trader Joe's Organic Marinara Sauce for years now, 
no doctoring necessary. Heat and serve!  Add ons are optional (I think that the seasonings of TJ's is spot on for us anyways ), and I do like some Meatballs or Sausages or Braciole or Country Spare Ribs or .... 

I gotta be honest here, I haven't made scratch sauce in about 2 years now, I was, but then I didn't have all of my kitchen toys for awhile and just feel out of the habit of making a humongous pot-o-sunday-red-gravy for the freezer.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 19, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> I have used canned pasta sauce as a pizza sauce, and also lasagna..it does allow you to skip one step in some dishes...



I've done the same Rock!


If I'm making a big batch of Lasagna, one to eat, one to freeze and one to share, I use the $1.00/can Hunt's... Lasagna takes alot of sauce!! 
But I do add some more garlic, onions and oregano.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 19, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I've done the same Rock!
> 
> View attachment 29221
> If I'm making a big batch of Lasagna, one to eat, one to freeze and one to share, I use the $1.00/can Hunt's... Lasagna takes alot of sauce!!
> But I do add some more garlic, onions and oregano.


I like more chunks in my sauce, too..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 19, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> _*I like more chunks in my sauce, too*_..




Agreed!
Like browned&crumbled Italian Sausage or Ground Beef, YUM! 
I'll sprinkle some meat and then pour in some sauce over that, etc ...


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 19, 2018)

Personally, I actually *prefer* $1.00 a can of Hunt's Spaghetti Sauce over more expensive brands, even TJ's. I don't think I've ever used it without additions though.
It's only a base for the additions I include anyway. I always add some red wine, no matter what. I've added all of the above mentioned at one time or another except marinated artichoke hearts. Great idea and thanks *Larry* as I really like the sound of that. Hmm, now I'm thinking sliced green olives instead of black.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 19, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I think that everyone has their own opinions on "store bought pasta sauce".
> Which brings to mind what Buckytom and Aunt Bea mentioned.
> 
> When we're talking about "store bought pasta sauce", what kind are we referring to?
> ...



Not everyone has a Trader Joe's nearby, or can afford to pay several times as much for a container of pasta sauce.

I always have a jar of Classico Tomato & Basil pasta sauce on hand for evenings when I don't have the energy to make sauce from scratch. When I do, though, I start with a 28-oz. can of crushed tomatoes, rather than diced because I prefer the smooth texture and making a larger amount saves energy and money and is more efficient. .


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 19, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> *Not everyone has a Trader Joe's nearby, or can afford to pay several times as much for a container of pasta sauce.*
> 
> I always have a jar of Classico Tomato & Basil pasta sauce on hand for evenings when I don't have the energy to make sauce from scratch. When I do, though, I start with a 28-oz. can of crushed tomatoes, rather than diced because I prefer the smooth texture and making a larger amount saves energy and money and is more efficient. .



Exactly *GG* !  
Everyone has their own opinions, tastes, preferences, budget, availabilities, etc.  This is just my own view on "store bought pasta sauce".

For me personally, I can't eat very much tomato product of any kind...it just doesn't like me... a little goes a long way for me, but now DH, any kind of red sauce, pasta, bread (no salad please, "Nope, not with pasta, that's not how my Mom made it" sshhhh, she did! he just didn't like it ) ... he's as happy as a clam.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2018)

The really high end tomato sauces like Rao's, Silver Palate, or Batali's crack me up. 

$8 or $9 for a jar of sauce? I've tried them, an surprise surprise, they weren't any better than a doctored up $1 can of Hunts, if you know what you're doing.

I've been buying Bertolli sauces lately when they go on sale. No doctoring needed, but I still usually add meataballs and or sausage, or fish of some kind. My wife prefers Tuttorusso, but i think it's a bit plain.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 19, 2018)

We have a very limited selection up here..


----------



## taxlady (Feb 19, 2018)

We usually get the sauces from Classico. They make a lot that don't have any soy. President's Choice also has some decent organic sauces with no soy. This can be extremely handy when neither of us has enough spoons to either cook or even shop and we can get those delivered. Or maybe just enough spoons to get to the pharmacy (for the President's Choice sauces).


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 19, 2018)

buckytom said:


> The really high end tomato sauces like Rao's, Silver Palate, or Batali's crack me up.
> 
> $8 or $9 for a jar of sauce? I've tried them, an surprise surprise, they weren't any better than a doctored up $1 can of Hunts, if you know what you're doing.
> 
> I've been buying Bertolli sauces lately when they go on sale. No doctoring needed, but I still usually add meataballs and or sausage, or fish of some kind. My wife prefers Tuttorusso, but i think it's a bit plain.



I agree with the high end sauces being overrated.

Why pay a fortune for this simple sauce from Rao's.

https://www.marthastewart.com/328007/raos-marinara-sauce

This no sugar added sauce from Hunts is great but I can never find it in my local stores, maybe that is the reason I like it so much!


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 19, 2018)

Sometimes I go crazy with additions to my sauce ,but honestly, sometimes I prefer just a very simple sauce:

Either something simple like Marcella Hazan's tomatoes, onions, butter S&P.  Just started making this one a few years ago, so simple, but so good.  Especially during the summer when I have tons of fresh tomatoes.

Although, most times Ill make a sauce heavy with the garlic. Sautee garlic, onion, olive oil, tomatoes ( usually canned ) S&P
Occasionally Ill toss oregano and / or basil but many times it's the tomato taste im looking for .

There is one canned sauce I use that I really like Don Pepino's or something like that ( yellow can).  

When making a lasagna or ziti, ill often ' stretch' the canned sauce with some tomato puree I have in the freezer from the garden.

My most 'go to' additions to a canned sauce would be more garlic and mushrooms.

During the summer, when I have an over abundance of herbs ( rosemary, thyme, basil, oregano, bay leaves, parsley)   Ill often run into the garden and just pick away.

I especially like toasting fennel seeds ( not too many) then building a sauce on top of that.  My wife doesnt like the fennel flavor, but to me, it kinda gives the sauce that sausage- like flavor.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 19, 2018)

Three bucks is my limit on prepared pasta sauce, and this is why:

A 28oz can of San Marzano tomatoes is around $3 and then by
the time I add in onions, garlic, spices, herbs, cooking cost & time, 
you're pretty much even-steven with a higher end canned/jarred
pasta sauce.
(btw TJ's is $2.99/25oz. jar, at least here in cowboyville )

... and Aunt Bea, I saw that episode of Maaaatha when she had 
Frank on the show ... that's how I was taught to make my sauce. 
I thought to myself, why would I pay $11 here 
in the middle of the desert for a jar of the same thing I
make at home for around $3 ?
A friend of ours hosted a dinner at Rao's in Las Vegas, 
meh.  It was a very large table of American-Italians (all but me ), 
they were not impressed ... sure glad I wasn't payin'


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 19, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Exactly *GG* !
> Everyone has their own opinions, tastes, preferences, budget, availabilities, etc.  This is just my own view on "store bought pasta sauce".



Of course. However, your comment came across as "why buy *that* when you can get what I consider the best?"


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## rodentraiser (Feb 19, 2018)

I've tried umpteen tomato sauce recipes and even the ones that people swear are full of flavor taste dull to me. So I use Classico's Spicy tomato sauce. The one time I couldn't find it, I bought another kind and threw in some red pepper to season it. That was the day I found out you can have too much red pepper in your tomato sauce.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 19, 2018)

rodentraiser said:


> I've tried umpteen tomato sauce recipes and even the ones that people swear are full of flavor taste dull to me. So I use Classico's Spicy tomato sauce. The one time I couldn't find it, I bought another kind and threw in some red pepper to season it. That was the day I found out you can have too much red pepper in your tomato sauce.



When I first made a sauce from real San Marzano tomatoes (in a can, of course), it was a bit of an epiphany. I like my sauce to really taste of tomatoes, and have the herbs and spices be supporting actors. That's my own personal taste. I grwo my own red peppers. They are potent, so I often cut a slit in them, put them in the whole during the simmer, and remove them when the sauce has just the right amount of heat. 

I grow my own oregano and basil, too. I use fresh in the summer, and dried in the winter. I prefer fresh... again, just my personal taste. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 19, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Of course. However, your comment came across as "why buy *that* when you can get what I consider the best?"





Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I think that everyone has their own opinions on "store bought pasta sauce".
> Which brings to mind what Buckytom and Aunt Bea mentioned.
> 
> When we're talking about "store bought pasta sauce", what kind are we referring to?
> ...




*GG*, that’s unfortunate that you see my post that way.  I certainly did not intend to come across as *"why buy *that* when you can get what I consider the best?"*, and I’m sorry if it did, but it was again just my own opinion, with no disrespect to anyone else.  Posting thoughts on the internet can be subjective to others; they can be interrupted in many ways.  
A number of members here at DC have responded to the OP with their own views on ‘improving store bought pasta sauce’, creating a conversation in our community.  
And after all, isn’t that what it’s all about, simply a conversation, some thoughts, an opinion, different ideas, preferences, banter, friendly give and take.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 19, 2018)

So, Jerry, do you have the answers you were looking for? 

Jerry?

Jerry?

Hmmm. Well, at least we were able to squabble with each other over jarred tomato sauce. That's always a good time, and worthwhile exercise. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Feb 20, 2018)

Actually, it can be fun:
https://youtu.be/9F7dL41VaRk


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 20, 2018)

While you are waiting for the macaroni to cook please take a look at my favorite book! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alQU6pnKHgM


----------



## roadfix (Feb 20, 2018)

Like I always do with a can of Bush's beans I doctor up cheap spaghetti sauce if that's what I have on hand.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 20, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *GG*, that’s unfortunate that you see my post that way. I certainly did not intend to come across as *"why buy *that* when you can get what I consider the best?"*, and I’m sorry if it did, but it was again just my own opinion, with no disrespect to anyone else. Posting thoughts on the internet can be subjective to others; they can be interrupted in many ways.
> A number of members here at DC have responded to the OP with their own views on ‘improving store bought pasta sauce’, creating a conversation in our community.
> And after all, isn’t that what it’s all about, simply a conversation, some thoughts, an opinion, different ideas, preferences, banter, friendly give and take.


 
I didn't get that at all from your post, Kgirl.  Over the years I've tried sooo many bottled sauces to keep on hand in the pantry...it usually comes down to what's on sale, and curiousity in trying a new brand.  I love TJ's marinara sauce too and find it reasonably priced, but it's so far away I don't get there that often. 

Once or twice a year I make my own in a big batch, portion it out, and freeze it, but I'm only a one person household with limited freezer space. Having a jarred sauce on the pantry shelf is really handy when I have my little grandson over for an unexpected dinner, as he's not much into onions, peppers, mushrooms, etc..


----------



## Jerry S. (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks so much for the help everybody, I'll start trying some of the suggestions tonight!!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 20, 2018)

Jerry S. said:


> Thanks so much for the help everybody, I'll start trying some of the suggestions tonight!!



You are most welcome and thank you for your thank you!! Welcome to Discuss Cooking and it was a pleasure to help. Stick around for some cooking fun, it's a great place to play.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 20, 2018)

Jerry S. said:


> Thanks so much for the help everybody, I'll start trying some of the suggestions tonight!!


 
Nice to see you back, Jerry!  There's all kinds of subforums here and lots of folks who are more than happy to help.


----------



## roadfix (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi !!


----------



## jd_1138 (Feb 20, 2018)

I usually just add some fresh garlic and maybe a teaspoon of Tabasco Sauce, then let it sit a while simmering.


----------

